# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  MHP kurultayında son söz delegenin

## ceydaaa

1351970464.jpgAnkara Arena Spor Salonunda bugün gerçekleştirilecek tarihi MHP 10. Olağan Büyük Kurultayında 
1240 delege oy kullanacak. Türkiyenin heyecanla takip ettiği kongreyi 800 basın mensubu izleyecek

MHP her yerde sloganı
MHPnin heyecanla beklenen 10. Olağan Büyük Kurultayı, bugün Ankara Arena Spor Salonunda gerçekleşiyor. Kongrede kayıtlı bin 240 delege, Türk milleti sensiz asla sloganını seçen MHP lideri Devlet Bahçeli ile MHP her yerde sloganını tercih eden Trabzon Milletvekili Koray Aydının arasındaki genel başkanlık yarışında karar verecek.

Ünlü konuklar davet edildi
Kurultayda adayların genel başkan seçilebilmesi için ilk turda oyların salt çoğunluğunu alması gerekiyor. Çoğunluk sağlanamazsa, diğer turlara geçilecek ve en fazla oy alan aday genel başkan olacak. Kosova, Bosna-Hersek, Sırbistan, Kırım ve Suriyenin de aralarında bulunduğu çok sayıda ülkeden konukların davet edildiği kurultaya 800 gazeteci akredite oldu. 

Aydından çarpıcı açıklamalar
Kongrede yapacağı konuşma için titiz bir çalışma yürüten ve konuşmasını kurmaylarıyla birlikte hazırlayan Koray Aydın, tasarladığı MHP vizyonu için çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulunacak. Aydın, Delege ve Ülkücü camianın pür dikkat dinleyeceği, gözlerini ve kulaklarını bir saniye bile başka yere çeviremeyeceği bir konuşma yapacağım dedi.

MHP Kurucular Kuruludan
Koray Aydına tam destek
MHP Kurucular Kurulu üyeleri, MHP Genel Başkan Adayı Trabzon Milletvekili Koray Aydını desteklediklerini açıkladı. Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi 10. Büyük Kurultayı öncesi hayattaki 18 üye adına açıklama yapan Mevlüt Dedeoğlu, Artık iktidara yürümek istiyoruz. 15 yıldır Genel Başkanımız Devlet Bahçelidir. Partinin önünün tıkandığını görüyoruz. Değişim gerekiyor, iktidar olmak istiyoruz. Sayın Bahçeliye bugüne kadar yaptığı hizmetlerinden ötürü teşekkür ederiz diye konuştu.

MHPde tarihi kurultay
bugün gerçekleştiriliyor
Saat 10.00da Ankara Arena Spor Salonunda başlayacak 10. Olağan Büyük Kongrede 
1240 delege Milliyetçi Hareket Partisinin bundan sonraki politikasını belirleyecek
MHPnin tarihi 10uncu Olağan Büyük Kurultayı bugün Ankara Arena Spor Salonunda yapılıyor. Kongrede kayıtlı bin 240 delegenin oy kullanması bekleniyor. Kongrede mücadele MHP Genel Başkanı Devlet Bahçeli ile Genel başkan adayı Trabzon Milletvekili Koray Aydının arasında geçecek. Bahçeli, kurultaya Türk milleti sensiz asla sloganıyla hazırlanırken, Aydın ise MHP her yerde sloganını seçti


Basından yoğun ilgi
Kurultay nedeniyle Ankarada Cumhuriyet Caddesi saat 01.00den itibaren kapalı olacak. Kurultaya Kosova, Bosna-Hersek, Sırbistan, Kırım, Suriyenin de arlarında bulunduğu çok sayıda ülkeden konuk davet edildi. Kurultaya şu ana kadar 800e yakın gazeteci akredite oldu. Bugün sabah saat 10.00da Ankara Arena Spor Salonunda başlayacak, çoğunluk sağlanmazsa ikinci toplantı 5 Kasım 2012 Pazartesi aynı gündemle aynı yerde ve saatte yapılacak.


İlk ciddi rakip Aydın
Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli MHP kurultayında 6ncı kez koltuk için yarışacak. Alparslan Türkeşin vefatının ardından 6 Temmuz 1997de yapılan olağanüstü kurultayda Alparslan Türkeşin oğlu Tuğrul Türkeş ile Devlet Bahçeli arasında yapılan seçim yarışını Devlet Bahçeli kazanmıştı. Bahçeli, 2000, 2003, 2006 ve 2009 yıllarında yapılan kurultaylarda genel başkanlık koltuğunu korudu. Kurultayda genel başkanlığa aday olabilmek için en az 40 delege tarafından aday gösterilmek gerekiyor. Bahçelinin karşısında en güçlü rakip olan Koray Aydının 700ü aşkın delegenin desteği ile genel başkan seçilmesi bekleniyor. Kurultayda adayların genel başkan seçilebilmesi için ilk turda oyların salt çoğunluğunu alması gerekiyor. Eğer adaylar ilk turda bu çoğunluğu sağlayamazsa ikinci ve ardından üçüncü tur oylamalara geçilecek ve üçüncü turda en fazla oy alan aday genel başkan seçilecek.


Gündemde tüzük yok
Kurultay, yoklama ve açılışın ardından Kongre Divan Başkanlığı Seçimiyle başlayacak. Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçelinin yapacağı açış konuşmasının ardından Merkez Yönetim Kurulu Faaliyet Raporu ile Mali Rapor okunacak. Merkez Yönetim Kurulu Faaliyet Raporu ile Mali Raporun ibrasının ve yapılacak konuşmaların ardından seçimlere gidilecek. Genel Başkanlık, 75 üyeli Merkez Yönetim Kurulu (MYK) ve 9 üyeli Merkez Disiplin Kurulu (MDK) için yapılacak seçimlerin ardından Genel Başkanın yapacağı kapanış konuşmasıyla kurultay son 
bulacak. 


Geniş katılım
MHP Kurultayına Türk dünyasından 36 siyasetçi katılacak. Bunların arasında, Azerbaycanın 2nci Cumhurbaşkanı Ebulfez Elçibeyin oğlu Erturgut Aliyev ve damadı Agil Samedbeyli de bulunuyor. Iraktan Türkmeneli Partisi Genel Başkanı, Irak Türkmen Cephesi Türkiye cephesi, Kerkük Milletvekili, Irak Türkmen Milliyetçi Hareketi Genel Başkanı vekili, Irak Türkmenleri Ankara Temsilcisi de yer alıyor. Kurultaya BDP hariç 8 siyasi parti davet edildi. Davete, AKP ve BBPden katılacağız yanıtı geldi. Kurultaya, Türkiyeden sınır dışı edilen İrandan Güney Azerbaycan Milli Uyanış Hareketi Lideri Mahmut Ali Çöhregani de davet edildi. Çöhreganinin, kurultaya katılacağını bildirildi. ABDde sürgünde yaşadığı belirtilen Çöhregani, Haziran 2006da İstanbulda gözaltına alınmış ve Baküye gitmek üzere sınır dışı edilmişti. Bu arada, Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü tarafından, kongre nedeniyle Cumhuriyet Caddesinin (Gar Kavşağı-Baruthane Kavşak girişleri arası) trafiğe kapatılacağı duyuruldu.

Çarpıcı açıklamalar yapacak!
Genel Başkan adayı Trabzon milletvekili Koray Aydın, kongrede yapacağı konuşma için titiz bir çalışma yürüttü. Kurmayları ile birlikte konuşmasını hazırlayan Koray Aydın tasarladığı MHP vizyonu için çarpıcı açıklamalarda bulunacak. Aydın, Kongreye katılan delege ve Ülkücü camianın pür dikkat dinleyeceği, gözlerini ve kulaklarını bir saniye bile başka yere çeviremeyeceği bir konuşma yapacağım dedi. Kurultayda Genel Başkanlığa seçilecek adayı 2015 yılına kadar yerel seçim, cumhurbaşkanlığı seçimi ve genel seçim olmak üzere üç önemli sınav bekliyor. Bahçelinin genel başkanlığındaki MHP, 2007 genel seçimlerinde yüzde 14 oy alarak 51 milletvekilliği kazanmış, 2009 yerel seçimlerinde de 8 il, 103 ilçe ve 269 belde olmak üzere toplam 380 belediye kazanmıştı. Ancak süreç içerisinde belediyelerin üçte birinden fazlası MHPden istifa etmişti.

Kurucular Kurulundan 
Koray Aydına tam destek geldi
urultay öncesi 18 parti kurucusu Koray Aydına desteğini açıkladı. Seymen Otelde MHP Kurucular Kurulu üyeleri adına basın açıklaması yapan Mevlit Dedeoğlu, değişimden yana oldukları için Koray Aydına destek vermeyi uygun gördüklerini söyledi. Dedeoğlu, Artık iktidara yürümek istiyoruz. 15 yıldır genel başkanımız Devlet Bahçelidir. Artık partinin önünün tıkandığını görüyoruz. Değişim gerekiyor, iktidar vaadi duymak istiyoruz, iktidar olmak istiyoruz diye konuştu. Dedeoğlu tarafından yapılan açıklamada şu ifadelere yer verildi: Bizler MHPnin Kurucular Kurulu üyeleri olarak buradayız. 1980li yılların ilk yarısında parlamenter sisteme geçiyte Muhafazakar Parti adıyla yeniden kurulan ve Milliyetçi Çalışma Partisi adıyla siyasette varlığını sürdürerek MHP kimliğiyle bütünleşen partimizin kurultayı hayırlı uğurlu olsun. Kurucuları arasında yer aldığımız MHPnin bu kurultayında bizler de hayatta olan 18 kurucu üye olarak ortak bir kararla değişimden yana olduk. Sayın Devlet Bahçeliye bugüne kadar ki hizmetlerinden ötürü teşekkürlerimizi ileterek Sayın Koray Aydının Genel Başkan adaylığına destek vermeyi uygun gördük. Partimizin kuruluşunda yer almış ve Allahın rahmetine kavuşmuş aziz dava arkadaşlarımızı da rahmetle anarak büyük Türk Milleti önünde bütün ülküdaşlarımızı değişimden yana olmaya davet ediyoruz. 


Hedef iktidar olmak
Mevlüt Dedeoğlu, basın mensuplarının sorularını da yanıtladı. Neden değişimden yanasınız sorusuna Dedeoğlu şu yanıtı verdi: 15 yıldır muhalefette olan bir partiyiz. Başbakanlığı elinin tersiyle iten bir yönetim var. Başbakanlık için tecrübe gerekiyor bahanesiyle Başbakanlığı istemediler. Başbakanlığa tecrübe kazanılarak gelinmez. Yaparak öğrenirsin. Şimdiye kadar ümit ışığımız yoktu ama şimdi bu ışığı Koray Aydında gördük ve destekliyoruz. Zamanında Devlet Bahçeliye de oy verdik. Artık partinin önü açılsın iktidara yürümek istiyoruz. Mevlüt Dedeoğlunun konuşmasının ardından salonda alkış tufanı koparken, Başbakan Aydın sloganları atıldı. Koray Aydına destek veren 18 Kurucu üyelerinin isimleri ise şunlardan oluşuyor: Abdültalip Polat, Ali Sağır, Aziz Mecit, Celal Açıkgöz, Hayrettin Başeğmez, Hüseyin Ünlüel, Kemal İnandı, Mehmet Nihat Ezşekerci, Mehmet Gümüştaş, Mehmet Gümüştaş, Mehmet Küçükince, Mehmet Cemalettin Şeneren, Mevlüt Dedeoğlu, Naci Meriç, Niyazi ağıska, Selahattin Güntay, Seyit Mehmet Topçu, Tahsin Yılmaz, Tahsin Ünlü. 

Liderlik yarışında slogan: Değişim
Sonuçlarıyla Türk siyasi hayatında yeni açılımlara yol açması beklenen bugün yapılacak olan MHP 10. Olağan Büyük Kurultayında bütün gözler Genel Başkan Devlet Bahçeli ile Trabzon Milletvekili Koray Aydın arasında geçecek genel başkanlık mücadelesine odaklandı. 1997 yılından beri Milliyetçi Hareket Partisinin başında bulunan ve yaklaşık 15 yılda 5 kongre kazanarak Genel Başkanlık görevini sürdüren Devlet Bahçeli bugün 6. kez aday oluyor. Bahçelinin bu kongrede Bu son adaylığım açıklaması yaparak delegeden son bir kez daha görev istemesi bekleniyor. 


Tabanda desteği kaybetti
Bahçelinin 15 yıllık görev dönemindeki yıpranmışlığı rakibi Koray Aydının en büyük avantajı olarak görülüyor. Tabanda desteğini kaybetmiş olan Bahçeliye MHP Üst Kurul Delelegelerinin son bir kez daha görev verme ihtimalinin çok zayıf olması değişim sloganıyla genel başkanlık yarışına çıkan Koray Aydını öne çıkardı. 
1 Eylülde Genel Başkan adaylığını açıkladıktan sonra öncülük ettiği değişim hareketine Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi tabanında büyük destek bulan Koray Aydın, bugün yapılacak kongrenin favorisi haline geldi. 


700 oy alması bekleniyor
Teşkilatların ve üst kurul delegelerinin yoğun desteğini alan Koray Aydının bugün yapılacak seçimde 700ün üzerinde bir oyla Genel Başkan seçilmesi bekleniyor.

----------

